# went diving saturday



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

this is kind of late but went diving saturday on the russian freighter. the visibility was like 15-20ft fished in between dives and caught a king and hook a cobia that had been cruising around all morning but it broke off. on the second dive had a 7ft bull shark come up on us and chase a small dolphin away. it was pretty cool getting that close to a shark but after i lost sight of it i went ahead and went up.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like the close stuff has had terrible visability for a while.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Monday vis on the Freighter was the same 20-25, but had 50+ on the Pete Tide after dropping through first 30' of no vis.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Chris, I left ya a message on your cellyesterday, give me a call1 Wanted to see if you had any charters booked to the "O" this week.

Clay 777-1221


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And thanx for lettin us tie off to you sunday!!:clap


----------

